# Sacramento @ San Antonio Game Thread (11/3)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*@* 

*Sacramento Kings (0-1) @ San Antonio Spurs (0-0)
SBC Center, Wednesday November 3, 2004
5:30pm PT, News10 *

*Probable Starters*





































Brad Miller/Chris Webber/Peja Stojakovic/Doug Christie/Mike Bibby 





































Rasho Nesterovic/Tim Duncan/Bruce Bowen/Manu Ginobili/Tony Parker


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Back to back games against teams playing in their home-openers 

I put Christie in the starting lineup (Adelman said he would play in one game of the back to back) but I will change it to Martin, Evans or Barnes (whoever gets the nod.)


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I really hope that we win this game. (but even if we don't we can use the Texas Triangle as an excuse :sour: )


Kings 101
Spurs 95


Peja 27pts
Webb 14rbs
Miller 8assts


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

NBA.com Preview 



> SAN ANTONIO (Ticker) -- Coach Gregg Popovich and the San Antonio Spurs look to win their eighth consecutive season opener when they host the Sacramento Kings at the SBC Center on Wednesday.
> 
> After failing to defend their NBA title last season, the Spurs appear to have all the pieces back for a championship run.
> 
> ...


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

96-88 San Antonio


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Spurs are going to win, then they will beat the Rockets on Saturday.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Spurs board game thread


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I'll be going to the game tonight, so I won't have any updates/thoughts until later on. For now, I have SA winning 97-94. 



No matter who wins, I'm thinking it will be a close game.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Prediction:

Kings 91
Spurs 96

Peja: 24 pts, 5 Reb
Bibby: 19 pts, 6 dimes
Webber: 15 pts, 9 Reb, 6 dimes


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

peja hits a three improvment from last time


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

awsome start peja 5pts 2asts
13-4


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

6 off Reb for the Spurs in the first so far , Webber, Miller and Tag with 2 fouls each, what's up with that BS


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Make that 8, Spurs getting put backs off of missed free throws!!!:upset:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Duncan is killin Webber is gettin killed... Kings still in it despite the insane free throw disparity... So overall I'm happy with the position the Kings are in...


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Halftime:

Kings 45
Spurs 52

Peja: 12 pts
Bibby: 10 pts

Once again, same old story, different year. Getting out rebounded 30-17


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Down 15 early 4th, this things virtually over.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Yup... Definitely over... Poor second half play by Peja... Nobody stood out... But Barnes looks like it wasn't just one game for him... He's playing well...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Spurs had 24 second chance points, Kings only had 4...'nuff said.

Bibby bounced back 9/13 FG, 23 Points

Box Score


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Guess Bibby should get the nod...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

The Spurs absolutely dominated the boards and had a ton more free throw attempts, which was the difference in the game. 



Webber missed a few shots inside the paint to start off, then reverted back to the Webber of last year chunking up shot after shot on the perimeter. The Kings started off by going to Peja, but in the 2nd half it was like he wasn't even there. Bobby Jackson was non existent.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Well at least you had something nice to say about the Kings on my board



> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> Sacramento Kings......LMAO.......They own so much! The refs handed the Spurs the game. The Kings are just off to a slow start and I think they will OWN my team the Spurs... Duncan has nothing on Webber and the rest of the Kings are much more talented than my Spurs... I can only pray that the Kings somehow don't play the way they are capable of playing because if they do the league is dead...


http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=122483&forumid=212


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> Well at least you had something nice to say about the Kings on my board
> 
> 
> ...






:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

i think we should have signed vlade:no:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Christie looked pretty good in his 20 minutes. Hopefully he his minutes can get bumped up soon, they need his defense.

And Ostertag sucks right now with his hand how it is.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> Well at least you had something nice to say about the Kings on my board
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

Man what a crappy first 2 days for the Kings and Rockets...


----------



## GODisaSpursFan (Mar 25, 2003)

> The Spurs absolutely dominated the boards and had a ton more free throw attempts, which was the difference in the game.


26 attempts for the Spurs and 19 for the Kings. Not that huge of a difference, not one big enough to be the "difference" in the game seeing how the Spurs were the aggressor 99.9 percent of the game.

Duncan only shot 8 freethrows. 

Kobe shooting over 20 tonight is obsured thankfully the Lakers still got their asses beat.


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

bluthenthal could help :grinning:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Duncan Superb in Spurs’ Opener 



> Tim Duncan and the San Antonio Spurs pushed around the suddenly struggling Sacramento Kings.
> 
> Duncan had 30 points and 14 rebounds as the Spurs won their eighth straight season opener, muscling their way to a 101-85 victory.
> 
> Things do not get easier as the Kings complete the "Texas Triangle" with a trip to Houston on Saturday. They have not lost three in a row since Jan. 24-28, 2003.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Texas two-step is double trouble 



> SAN ANTONIO - The Kings have only played two games, and already they need to shore up an amazingly glaring weakness - stopping opposing players from driving to the basket.


Kings notes: Daniels is glad not to be at home 



> "I didn't know what to think," he said. "I just came into the locker room, and a couple of guys said they'd been released. I went on doing my daily routine. I went out on the court and started getting up shots and (assistant coach) Bubba (Burrage) told me congratulations."


Ailene Voisin: More of Christie's savvy will be a plus 



> SAN ANTONIO - No one is threatening to jump off the backboard and into the first row of seats. No one has tossed a chair in the locker room. No one has choked the coach. But with his team off to an 0-2 start and faltering miserably at both ends, Doug Christie, who made his 2004-05 debut Wednesday night, calmly suggests the Kings are in crisis, or, at least, in the rehab and recovery phase.


Duncan scores 30 in Spurs' victory over Kings 




> Notes: The victory was No. 397 for Spurs coach Gregg Popovich. ... Since joining the NBA in 1976, the Spurs are 19-10 in season openers. ... Stojakovic missed his third free-throw attempt of the night, ending his streak at 49. Bibby holds the team record of 51 straight. ... The Kings complete the so-called Texas Triangle with a game in Houston on Saturday.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

It's early, but Kings' problems are many 



> HOUSTON - The Kings thought they had it bad by opening the NBA season with three road games against the Texas teams.
> 
> But check out the four-game, five-night start the Houston Rockets will conclude Saturday night when they host the Kings. Tonight, Houston visits the Memphis Grizzlies, making it the second back-to-back set already this season.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> It's early, but Kings' problems are many


Some audio from Sports 1140 KHTK:

Mike Bibby on the Kings' 0-2 start (7:26)


----------

